# panoramas using Gimp



## DavidTot (Jun 26, 2010)

I downloaded Gimp a few months ago and although I have sussed out how to satisfy most of my simple needs on it, I don't know how to stitch pictures into a panorama, which is easy on Adobe Photoshop Elements. The Help request brings up the brochure or instruction book, but its index does not have an entry for Panoramas, Stitch, Combine... or anything else I can think of to find the correct process. I'm sure a clever program such as Gimp has some way to do this, but as is often the case with instruction books, you need to know under what heading they've hidden it!! Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

You can do it manually (as you can in any editor with layers) by overlapping them in layers on a large canvas, turning down the opacity of the upper layer and aligning the image using key objects, then bringing opacity up, adjust any exposure anomalies and flatten and crop.
It's the long way around but...
An easier alternative is to download Hugin - a good freeware panorama stitcher.
I downloaded it the other day and am starting to play with it today and will post some results here as soon as I have some :grin:


----------



## DavidTot (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for your help. I'm not technically-minded enough to do some of the processes you mentioned; for example, I've never used layers, but the free download you suggested looks like what I want. I'm surprised that there isn't a one-off control to bring up a screen for this purpose in Gimp. Gimp came highly-recommended, I think by Which? among other people, as a free alternative to Photoshop Elements,(which I once had but somehow lost! after a computer repair), but its instructions are obviously meant for more advanced users than I.
But this forum looks like being a very useful way to solve problems, and I'll no doubt gradually improve my skills. Thanks once again.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

No problems - glad to be of help and look forward to seeing you pop in here at other times :grin:

I posted my first panorama here - scroll up to see some of DonaldG's fantastic panos and some links to other sites with good info and pics


----------

